
About to propose, Facebook can fuck off? - rackforms
Would you be offended if you were asked (nicely!) to keep such a major life announcement off Facebook? I don&#x27;t hate Facebook, but I do hate how impersonal it is. I literally can&#x27;t stand the idea that friends on both sides would find out about the happiest moment of our lives on a &quot;social media&quot; service, doubly so for our closest friends and family...Or do I need to be dragged into the modern age?
======
gk1
What my SO and I did: Tell close friends and family by phone, then "announce"
on FB so all the distant friends and family can learn about it.

------
mei0Iesh
I wouldn't marry someone who'd announce it on Facebook. It'd be like if you
leaned in for your first kiss, and they said, "Wait, let me Instagram this".

------
lsiunsuex
Lots of people we know do that / say that to people. A friend called me just
last week telling me his wife was pregnant and to stay off of Facebook until
they told everyone.

Most people comply - those that don't - get defriended.

